# Florida To Offer Masonic Plates



## My Freemasonry (Jul 7, 2013)

​Florida joins the list of states offering Freemason license plates on October 1st. According to the Tampa Tribune online:

The Freemasonry plate is supported by the Masonic Home Endowment Fund, which plans to use the money raised for the residents of the Masonic Home of Florida in St. Petersburg, said Richard Lynn, grand secretary of the Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of Florida. ​
"The extra funds that come from the plate go directly to the endowment fund, which go to the home for the residents," Lynn said.​The fee will be an additional $25.

More...


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 7, 2013)

Is Texas on this list?

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 7, 2013)

newkid18 said:


> Is Texas on this list?
> 
> If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." —Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason



Yes, and has for some time now...


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol I am sorry brother I rember reading a discusion on this forum about license plates my apoligies

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 8, 2013)

I would get a personalized one that read "Odin". 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------

